# Another whatsit



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

This one's really bugging me because I think it's important. It was rolled up in a shop towel and put in a box with other small parts that I'd labeled "DO NOT THROW AWAY". So obviously I thought it was needed for something.
Of course that box was labeled sometime in the late 90s as I was preparing for a move. Most of the big stuff had been packed and I was going through small stuff - keep, toss etc. And it hasn't been opened since so I have absolutely no clue as to why it's there. 

"fence" is coming to mind, but I don't know why. Two different views in the pic, it's only about 1.25" long and 7/16 tall not counting the thumbscrew. The thumbscrew is old and is plated, I think the body was also plated at one time.

Well?????


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Would a shot of the underside reveal anything? Like what the screw actually does? Is the screw perhaps in upside down?


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

-Strike that last question.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was also thinking maybe the screw is upside down. Kind of looks like a cam locking mechanism. Like something for locking a fence on the plow plane arm. Otherwise I haven't the slightest.


----------



## egw (Dec 26, 2011)

It may also be missing a flat metal piece that would put tension on the shaft for either setting depth or something like that.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Maybe used in holding the guard on a lathe?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are some good hints so far. I'll dig out my plow plane manuals and go through the parts diagrams, might be something to find in there.

The bottom side is hollow cast, the screw isn't long enough to go in from that side.

It's definitely not a lathe part - when I boxed it up the only lathe I had was the record mini lathe. All my other lathes have been acquired in the last 5 years.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

...Still thinking.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Joe - don't really think I've solved it, but just thought I'd throw this out there in case it got the wheels turning. From the first time I looked at this post (and again just now) I thought it looked a lot like a part to one or more of the dozens of mitre boxes I've had and have. Could that be a clamp for a rod (as in adjustable stop)?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Does the screw go the entire length through? Where the screw is in there is the raised portion, like the tongue of a tongue and groove. The tongue of a dado. It looks like it would slide in some sort of groove and the washer built into the screw will tighten it down. Then the hook thingy locks onto something. This is probably obvious, but that is what I am seeing. Do you think this is off a tool you own or is it a misc. part from one of your "buckets o' rust"?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

To try and answer some of the questions posed above - 
The screw goe all the way through, but barely - when it attaches to whatever it is supposed to attach to, the screw will go through whatever that thing is, into this thing.

Where the screw goes there is a raised flat area that will sit in a groove on whatever it ataches to.

A rod could go in that slot, I guess. But I've had a LOT of miter boxes myself, and it doesn't seem right. But yes, that same theory applied elsewhere - maybe a depth stop or a fence or ????

I'm 99.99% certain it's for a tool I own, or a tool I owned way back then. I base that on the way it was wrapped and boxed.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Perhaps hypnosis will help you remember? You are getting very sleeeeeppppyyyyy........your eyelids are getting heavy.......you want to mail your old handtools to ACP and you will check your PM where you will find his mailing address....you will ship them overnight priority..........when I snap my fingers you will wake up and execute Operation AdamBucketO'Rust.

!!POP!!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*I got it! It doesn't fit!*

I figured it out, which is good.
The part doesn't fit, which is not so good.

It's the round fence for a Stanley 66 hand beader.
Here's a pic of a nice shiny one:
http://www.handplane.com/263/stanley-no-66-hand-beader/

Unfortunately my #66 beader is a not-so-shiny, highly patinated pre-1898. It has the straight fence on it, I must have found this eons ago and thought it would fit mine, but it didn't. 

It might if I clean the slot it fits into a bit more, but I think that it's a newer version so that ridge up topside is just a skosh wider than the old ones. I'll break out the micrometer, maybe I can reduce it a shade on the mill. In any case, at least now that's one less thing in the boxes to worry about.
Thanks for the hints.
Joe


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome! You know, I love your mystery parts quizs, because I will never not know what a fence for a 66 beader looks like now. I often see little parts here and there in different places, and know there is one less I won't know what it is out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Now I want one. See what you've done?


----------

